# Wyndham Nassau Resort Officially Closes



## Vacationfuntips (May 5, 2014)

Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino in the Bahamas is NOT part of the Club Wyndham Vacation Resorts list of properties (timeshare), it was a destination with RHC Royal Holiday Club timeshares & with RCI  Property #2982.  https://royal-holiday.com/en/us/item/index/resort/id/22 .  Now, the resort is said to be closed.  

There is a project that is going on in Nassau, Bahamas to create a new resort that they say will compliment Atlantis called Baha Mar.  The  Sheraton Hotel in Nassau Cable Beach was recently sold and is now part of Melia. When Melia's remodeling is finished, it will also become part of Baha Mar.  "The Bahamian Rivera" 

Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino needed some serious  property updates during my tour of the Baha Mar Resort location.  The  property was very old and dated.  I was very disappointed to see a  Wyndham named property in that type of condition!  However, Cable Beach  looked wonderful!  The location was much closer to the airport than  Atlantis.   At that time, I was really happy to have chosen the Atlantis  Resort property for my stay than Wyndham.  I was told that Baha Mar  will be the "New/Hot" future destination!  There is a lot of NEW  construction going on

I recently stayed at Melia Paradisus Resort in Cancun, Mexico through an RCI exchange using Wyndham points.   Melia has an relationship with Wyndham.  I went to a Melia timeshare presentation while at the resort and Melia uses TRYP by Wyndham in addition to their own exclusive properties.   http://www.meliahotelsinternational.com/en/about-us/our-brands/tryp-wyndham 

http://www.melia.com/en/hotels/baha...0EAZA&ef_id=U2h14AAABbnFdimV:20140506063133:s

Club Melia:  http://clubmelia.com/

Additionally, why doesn't Wyndham have a timeshare property in Cancun,  Mexico like all of the other big timeshare properties have?  I just don't get it?  I know Wyndham has a Ramada Hotel in  Cancun, Mexico and they also have the Beach Palace Grand Resort Hotel in Cancun, Mexico (only  it is a all-inclusive mandatory property & NOT a Wyndham points timeshare property ). There is the  Viva Wyndham Maya Hotel  & Viva Wyndham Azteca in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico, but you can't go  there with Wyndham timeshare points!    

Getting back to my post about - Nassau, Bahamas, I hope Wyndham will have a timeshare property over there as well!  I am hoping that they attach it to the Club Wyndham timeshare program!!! Perhaps it is a long shot because of the expense involved, but it would be really great to be able to use Wyndham timeshare points over there!  

A well kept & managed Wyndham  hotel/timeshare resort in Nassau, Bahamas  would be a big, big plus for  Wyndham!  In my opinion, Wyndham needs more Caribbean timeshare locations.
It may not have worked out well for Wyndham in the past for Nassau, Bahamas - but with all  of the money that is pouring into the Baha Mar Resort project - now  might be a great time!

Wyndham Brands:  http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/about-wyndham-worldwide/our-brands

Wyndham Brands:  http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/about-wyndham-worldwide/our-brands

Link to an article that was published just a few days ago:

http://jonesbahamas.com/wyndham-nassau-resort-officially-closes/

Additionally, this is a link to the official Baha Mar website:

http://www.bahamar.com/welcome-to-the-new-riviera/

Here is another Baha Mar article written earlier: 

http://www.travelweekly.com/Travel-...garesort-project-taking-shape-in-the-Bahamas/

Forbes article link:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardnalley/2013/03/16/baha-mar-the-biggest-thing-in-the-bahamas/


It would be wonderful to see more beach type of properties in  the U.S.A. in the Wyndham timeshare portfolio. Some suggestions: Miami, FL Marco Island, FL, Ft. Myers, FL, Hilton Head, NC. California Coast, Ocean City, NJ, Long Island, NY, Virgina Beach, Ocean City, MD, Bethany &  Rehoboth Beach, DE.  

Scottsdale, AZ would be a nice Wyndham timeshare addition too - although not a beach.


 I am still vacation dreaming...  


Cynthia T.


----------



## lcml11 (May 6, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino in the Bahamas is NOT part of the Club Wyndham Vacation Resorts list of properties (timeshare), it was a destination with RHC Royal Holiday Club timeshares & with RCI  Property #2982.  https://royal-holiday.com/en/us/item/index/resort/id/22 .  Now, the resort is said to be closed.
> 
> There is a project that is going on in Nassau, Bahamas to create a new resort that they say will compliment Atlantis called Baha Mar.  The  Sheraton Hotel in Nassau Cable Beach was recently sold and is now part of Melia. When Melia's remodeling is finished, it will also become part of Baha Mar.  "The Bahamian Rivera"
> 
> ...



http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/baham...palace-casino-a-wyndham-resort/hotel-overview
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...Caribbean/RHC-Nassau-Marriott-Crystal-Palace/
http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/t...6+Crystal+Palace+Casino/resort/buy-timeshare/
The above two links are apparently trying to sell timeshares at the Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino

http://www.complaintsboard.com/bycompany/royal-holiday-club-a2639.html
http://www.reviewstalk.com/complaints-reviews/royal-holiday-club-l14885.html
.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/baham...palace-casino-a-wyndham-resort/hotel-overview
> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...Caribbean/RHC-Nassau-Marriott-Crystal-Palace/
> http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/Wyndham+Nassau+Resort+%2526+Crystal+Palace+Casino/resort/buy-timeshare/
> The above two links are apparently trying to sell timeshares at the Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino
> ...



GONE! It is no longer - even though there is still a Wyndham website for the property.    Try putting any date in (check the message below). The hotel building was in bad shape & not managed well.    When I was there I was told it would be demolished - whatever is left will will host training & school facilities for employees and perhaps some housing or hotel rooms for them?

Baha Mar officials announced that the Wyndham Nassau Resort will cease its operations.  The Wyndham Nassau Resort will become the Crystal Palace Training Hotel."

http://jonesbahamas.com/wyndham-nassau-resort-officially-closes/

Tripadvisor:  Resort is Closed Link: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ino-Nassau_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html

No hotel or timeshare rooms.

This is the message:

There are no hotels that match your search criteria    

*To see results, you can try the following:*



Click the "x" to eliminate one or more filters
Adjust one or more filters to the left.
Change the distance from your desired destination.
Change the check-in and check-out dates.


It would be wonderful to see more beach type of properties in  the  U.S.A. in the Wyndham timeshare portfolio. Some suggestions: Miami, FL,  Marco Island, FL, Ft. Myers, FL, Hilton Head, NC. California Coast,  Ocean City, NJ, Long Island, NY, Virgina Beach, Ocean City, MD, Bethany  &  Rehoboth Beach, DE.  

Scottsdale, AZ would be a nice Wyndham timeshare addition too - although not a beach.


 I am still vacation dreaming...  


Cynthia T.


----------



## lcml11 (May 6, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> GONE! It is no longer - even though there is still a Wyndham website for the property.    Try putting any date in (check the message below). The hotel building was in bad shape & not managed well.    When I was there I was told it would be demolished - whatever is left will will host training & school facilities for employees and perhaps some housing or hotel rooms for them?
> 
> Baha Mar officials announced that the Wyndham Nassau Resort will cease its operations.  The Wyndham Nassau Resort will become the Crystal Palace Training Hotel."
> 
> ...



Interesting, just got off the phone with Sell My Timeshare Now, the first listing in the link below is still active and and can be gotten through them.

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/29491/


SALE PRICE $3,500.00

Week: Points

Unit Size Varies

Bathrooms Vary

Sleeps Varies

Wyndham Nassau Resort & Crystal Palace Casino
Cable Beach
Nassau, Outside US

Purchase Includes 25,000 Annual Points!

Property Details

    Ownership: Deeded
    Usage Type: Annual - Every Year
    Points: 25,000

    Maintenance Fees: $500.00
    Affilliation: RCI, Wyndham, RHC
    Resort Code: 2982

    Season: Red
    View: Not Specified
    Unit: Floating

Being sold as a red week that is has a affilliation with Wyndham and RCI.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Interesting, just got off the phone with Sell My Timeshare Now, the first listing in the link below is still active and and can be gotten through them.
> 
> http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/29491/
> 
> ...



READ THIS:  http://www.thenassauguardian.com/in...s-at-timeshare-company&catid=3:news&Itemid=27

In all due respect, why are you looking at Sell My Timeshare?  I just  told you the resort is closed. Although  they have a listing, why would anyone buy over there when there is no longer any vacation property to stay at?  I don't know if they have any agreement with another property in Bahamas or if they are creating a new resort for the timeshare program? 

Perhaps, in the future that may change, I don't know - but for now - no vacation time can be booked at the former RHC Wyndham Nassau, Bahamas property.

The property had the Wyndham name but was  managed by RHC Royal Holiday.   I posted a link previously for Royal Holiday.

Here is the Royal Holiday (old) website link:  https://royal-holiday.com/en/us/item/index/resort/id/22  (not updated)

Here is a list of Royal Holiday current available properties:  http://royal-holiday.com/en/us/destinations/#  (updated - no longer a listing for RHC Wyndham Nassau, Bahamas)

Check with RCI, this is the Resort ID # 2982

There is ONLY Viva Vacation Club at Viva Wyndham Fortuna Beach (#3661) in Freeport, Bahamas associated with RCI and not with Club Wyndham Timeshare. With Wyndham benefits, you might be able to get the 20% Wyndham hotel discount?  

RHC Royal Holiday Club has many different properties in their portfolio of  listings. I don't know if an owner who held a deed for RHC Wyndham  Nassau, Bahamas can still use and vacation at other properties?  However, I am thinking that  they can since it is also a points based system.  I have searched over the internet and read reviews about RHC Royal Holiday Club and they don't even come close to Club Wyndham.  I would not buy a timeshare from Royal Holiday Club or on the secondary market either, but that is just me.  Others may feel differently?


Cynthia T.


----------



## lcml11 (May 6, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> READ THIS:  http://www.thenassauguardian.com/in...s-at-timeshare-company&catid=3:news&Itemid=27
> 
> In all due respect, why are you looking at Sell My Timeshare?  I just  told you the resort is closed. Although  they have a listing, why would anyone buy over there when there is no longer any vacation property to stay at?  I don't know if they have any agreement with another property in Bahamas or if they are creating a new resort for the timeshare program?
> 
> ...



Not trying to argue and do not know one way or other what the fate is, was, or is going to be of the owners of the timeshares at this Resort.  Just observing as of this morning they are representing it is still available as a Wyndham Red Season affiliate and they are asking $3,500 dollars for it.  

I do not doubt the Hotel part may be history as a active Wyndham Hotel Group listing.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

Here is another link regarding Royal Holiday Club and RHC Wyndham Nassau, Bahamas

Ripoff Report: http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/ROYAL...CEPTIVE-TRADE-PRACTICE-nassau-Bahamas-1098439 

Cynthia T.


----------



## lcml11 (May 6, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Here is another link regarding Royal Holiday Club and RHC Wyndham Nassau, Bahamas
> 
> Ripoff Report: http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/ROYAL...CEPTIVE-TRADE-PRACTICE-nassau-Bahamas-1098439
> 
> Cynthia T.



Great link.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 6, 2014)

Just so you know, websites like Sellmytimeshare charge a (fairly) large upfront fee and will advertise until it sells (forever). They make most of their money from getting people to list and the advertising money that they spend is advertising their site and calling people and trying to get them to list. They don't spend their advertising budget trying to get any ones individual TS sold. Who knows when that ad was put up.  You can certainly try to contact the owner if you are interested.


----------

